# Nuendo 11 tempo change hiccup



## mscp (Aug 3, 2021)

I have 1 tempo change happening in a busy cue. If I playback the cue from the start, as soon as the transport needle hits the tempo change, audio playback hiccups and disk cache (in audio performance tab) shoots up to red for a split second. 

Is anyone having the same issue? This is driving me bonkers. haha.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 4, 2021)

This is a well known problem (particularly with tempo ramps). If you're using Kontakt then try turning off the tempo sync in Kontakt for anything that isn't related to tempo.


----------



## mscp (Aug 4, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> This is a well known problem (particularly with tempo ramps). If you're using Kontakt then try turning off the tempo sync in Kontakt for anything that isn't related to tempo.


oh oh.some of my tracks are tempo-synced...


----------



## chrisr (Aug 4, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> oh oh.some of my tracks are tempo-synced...


But i'll bet most of them aren't? 
Try to isolate just the tempo dependant instances, and take everything else off sync. It's good practice to keep non-tempo depenant and tempo dependant in separate instances if possible, for this reason.


----------



## janila (Aug 4, 2021)

Use several small jumps instead of a ramp. And if your system can’t handle jumps then get a faster system.


----------



## mscp (Aug 4, 2021)

janila said:


> Use several small jumps instead of a ramp. And if your system can’t handle jumps then get a faster system.


My system is a beast. It should be able to handle it, but like @Gerhard Westphalen wrote earlier, it's a common issue in Nuendo.


----------



## janila (Aug 4, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> My system is a beast. It should be able to handle it, but like @Gerhard Westphalen wrote earlier, it's a common issue in Nuendo.


It’s not a bug and there’s no point in waiting for it to change. The whole concept of ramps would have to be rethought as a series of jumps at a set interval. The current continuous ramps cause a ton of trouble as the system doesn’t have time to settle between tempo changes. Just don’t use them.


----------



## mscp (Aug 4, 2021)

janila said:


> It’s not a bug and there’s no point in waiting for it to change. The whole concept of ramps would have to be rethought as a series of jumps at amset interval. The current continuous ramps cause a ton of trouble as the system doesn’t have time to settle between tempo changes. Just don’t use them.


Thing is...It's a one step change (not ramp) from 210 to 110. Yes. Crazy, but that's basically it. I'm on an intel i9 X series. I highly doubt it's a machine issue. It smells like a stinky bug, but I'm trying to confirm it.


----------



## janila (Aug 4, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Thing is...It's a one step change (not ramp) from 210 to 110. Yes. Crazy, but that's basically it.


Move the tempo change slightly ahead of the beat so that the tempo change doesn’t coincide with everything starting at the beat.


----------



## mscp (Aug 4, 2021)

janila said:


> Move the tempo change slightly ahead of the beat so that the tempo change doesn’t coincide with everything starting at the beat.


I can't. The passage is so busy that I only have a 1/16th rest in between.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 4, 2021)

Wasn't it the same in Cubase?


----------



## janila (Aug 5, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> I can't. The passage is so busy that I only have a 1/16th rest in between.


You have to differentiate the tempo synced Kontakt libraries to a separate instance and set tempo sync off for the rest. Or use a higher buffer setting.


----------



## mscp (Aug 5, 2021)

Problem solved. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## janila (Aug 5, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Problem solved. Thank you all for the input.


The polite thing to do is to tell how you solved the problem so that the next person with the problem can learn something from this thread.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 5, 2021)

janila said:


> The polite thing to do is to tell how you solved the problem so that the next person with the problem can learn something from this thread.


I don't think you're being polite at all here. He clearly stated that it was only 1 tempo change (not a ramp) which you ignored, others (including myself) already stated to turn off the sync in Kontakt which all you did was repeat, while it's not a "bug" in Nuendo it's certainly an issue that can be fixed by NI (nothing to do with "settling" it's just that it's essentially restarting its tempo system repeatedly during a ramp), and he obviously fixed it by turning off the tempo sync so why berate him for not repeating the obvious to be "polite?"


----------



## mscp (Aug 5, 2021)

janila said:


> The polite thing to do is to tell how you solved the problem so that the next person with the problem can learn something from this thread.


I would have - if I have done anything else aside from what have been explicitly written here. It's up to the person with a similar issue to search, and read up the posts in this ginormous  thread. 



Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I don't think you're being polite at all here. He clearly stated that it was only 1 tempo change (not a ramp) which you ignored, others (including myself) already stated to turn off the sync in Kontakt which all you did was repeat, while it's not a "bug" in Nuendo it's certainly an issue that can be fixed by NI (nothing to do with "settling" it's just that it's essentially restarting its tempo system repeatedly during a ramp), and he obviously fixed it by turning off the tempo sync so why berate him for not repeating the obvious to be "polite?"


Thanks for the help, Gerhard. That was indeed the case! Tempo-synced Damage 2 was the culprit. I've turned it all off, set the tempo for those instances manually, and voila - like you said.  

I really hope NI works on a fix.


----------



## janila (Aug 5, 2021)

Sensitive much guys? This is a recurring subject here and on the Steinberg and Native Instruments forums and everything said in this thread can be found with relative ease. Still everything was said once again. My point was that these recurring threads are most helpful for the next person with the problem if the thing that helped in this particular case is said out loud.


----------



## mscp (Aug 5, 2021)

janila said:


> Sensitive much guys? This is a recurring subject here and on the Steinberg and Native Instruments forums and everything said in this thread can be found with relative ease.


If it's "relatively easy", why haven't you linked me to such threads from the get go since I *CLEARLY* haven't found them?  

You flat out assumed I'm impolite, and expect me not to reply to it? C'mon. Be serious.  



janila said:


> Still everything was said once again. My point was that these recurring threads are most helpful for the next person with the problem if the thing that helped in this particular case is said out loud.


If you have read my last post, you wouldn't have written this ^. Sorry, but I abhor the "TL;DR" culture.

I will not be posting on this thread anymore. Sorry.


----------

